# admiralty vessels



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

does anyone know where i can obtain a list and any information,concerning the "c" type vessels that were run by the admiralty.they were mostly coaster type vessels,and were named as follows,c632, c617,c655,etc
thankyou.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Chants*



mike 555 said:


> does anyone know where i can obtain a list and any information,concerning the "c" type vessels that were run by the admiralty.they were mostly coaster type vessels,and were named as follows,c632, c617,c655,etc
> thankyou.


Would the c stand for Chants,small 400 ton vessels built for the Navy.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The Furness Yard built a number of Chant's they were in build order (two to a slip):
52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,62,63,64,65,42,43,44&45,


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

*c craft*

the information i require is not the chant vessels,
they came later on.the chant vessels had proper names.
the small c craft had the prefix c then a number,as 
in my first post.
thankyou
mike


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Rfa*



mike 555 said:


> the information i require is not the chant vessels,
> they came later on.the chant vessels had proper names.
> the small c craft had the prefix c then a number,as
> in my first post.
> ...


I think you will find that the vessels you are looking for are all RFA
vessels built for tending RN ships in harbour.
Click on Historical RFA you will see photos of all of them.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Is this one? 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1075068

"Historical RFA" where do I find that?

Bob


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Historical RFA*



Bob S said:


> Is this one?
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1075068
> 
> ...


Type in and click
"RFA ships starting with C"


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

*c craft*

tried typing what you said,
did not work
mike


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*RFA Website*



mike 555 said:


> tried typing what you said,
> did not work
> mike


Have just tried "RFA ships starting with c" again it worked for me.
22 ships all numbered with the prefix C.
RFA Website should find it.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.historicalrfa.org/ships-starting-with-c


----------



## tigercub33 (Jan 4, 2011)

i left school in 1955 and went to work as a cabinboy at the royal naval armament depot upnor opposit chatham dockyard, there were three ammunition boats, Obus, Blister, and Matchlock, any thing that started with a C was called a charlie boat, and most of their work was delivering stores from one base to another, or to supply R.N.ships with stores not unlike a clyde puffer to look at. tigercub33


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

There have been hundreds of Admiralty "C" vessels - my working reference list probably contains about 700 in all, and is certainly nowhere near complete. I have quite a few gaps in the sequence from C1 to C852, though all numbers may not have been used. Many of the low numbers were reused many times, and vessels were sometimes given new numbers when transferred to another dockyard.


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

*For David Ships*

david,
i have pictures of the following but no details can you help,ie where they were built.
c605
c606
c609
c622
c675
and the following i know off,but have no picture or details,
c618
c112
c677
c668
the reason i have these,is that i have been doing research in to the two tankers c632 and c653,and these pictures just appeared a lot.
i have tried in the past,of getting in touch with the admiralty,but i always get a negative answer,and when i type the following into the internet "c8,stores lighter",it comes up with parts for cigarette lighters
if you could help i would be very gratefull.
i must say ,if you have all that information on the "c" craft,i am very envious,could you not put all your information in book form.
regards
mike


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to be slow - have been on other things for a few days. To be honest, I do not have a lot of info on most of these - it's more a sort of annotated check-list. Glad to answer any queries.

c605 Henry Scarr, Hessle
c606 Henry Scarr, Hessle (also C 604)
c609 W J Yarwood, Northwich (also C 607-608)
c622 W J Yarwood, Northwich (also C 623-624)
c675 ex-VIC 77 Rowhedge Ironworks
c618 (tug) Alexander Hall, Aberdeen
c112 (tanker, built 1941) - yard not identified [the third C 112]
c677 (tug) ex-TID 2 Richard Dunston, Thorne
c668 ex-VIC 96 Richard Dunston, Thorne
and
C 8 Rowhedge Ironworks [the fifth C 8]

David


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

*david*

david,
thankyou for the information,its been very helpful.
you are a true gent.
mike


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

One of the Class was lengthened and widened by Everard and converted to tanker Clanity.


----------



## Tim Mark (Jul 12, 2009)

*C632*

GA of C632


----------



## tigercub33 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Admiralty Craft*

I went back into Chatham dockyard in 63 and completed a diving coarse , and from time to time I would work as a diver on the YC415, she was a craft built for salvage, and her main duty was over hauling moorings, she would be towed round to Harwich, where all the moorings for HM Ganges Training School were over hauled as there was no sleeping accommodation we were billeted ashore, set the purse net over the stern and in the morning a nice catch of whelks
put them in onion sack to purge over the stern cook and enjoy no grit in them and no rubber ,just a short tale as there was a C IN THE NUMBER. tigercub33


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.naval-history.net/WW1NavyBritishShips-Dittmar5Support.htm#331. Not sure if this will work??.


----------

